# Social Anxiety Bootcamp Conference Telephone Support Group



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds way too scary for me!


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Interesting. I'm down for trying this.


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

This was would be great!

I won't be able to talk much because I have 2 jobs, but I would love someone.

I really want to work on changing my voice and I don't know the slightest way to go about doing that.


----------

